# They're Back!



## deadhand31 (Dec 4, 2002)

Looks like our favorite ersatz martial art is back in business, except they dropped the Chung Moo/Oom Yung name to conceal their origins. Very Very sad. 

http://www.agsma.com/


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2003)

They keep popping up it seems. They're mentioned often on the board.


----------

